# Fui a por pan / Fui por pan



## student5

Hello everyone,

Please could someone explain the difference between _fui a por pan_ and _fui por pan?

_It is my understanding that _fui a por pan _is the standard version of the phrase and _fui por pan _is much more colloquial. 

Is there a difference in meaning in these phrases?

Many thanks!


----------



## SevenDays

"Fui a por pan" is used in Spain, but in the Spanish spoken in the Americas, this sounds very odd; what's used is "fui por pan". The meaning is the same; but, if you are in Spain, go ahead and use "fui a por pan;" elsewhere, use "fui por pan."
Cheers


----------



## micafe

"Fui a por...." = Said in Spain
"Fui por...." = Said in Latin America.


----------



## fernanduz

"Fui a por whatever" es español muy incorrect.
No puedo creer que se diga ésto wherever.

Lo normal es:
Fui a place. Fui a la panadería.
Fui por something. Fui por el pan.

Fui por el pan.


----------



## madafe

fernanduz said:


> "Fui a por whatever" es español muy incorrect.
> No puedo creer que se diga ésto wherever.
> 
> Lo normal es:
> Fui a place. Fui a la panadería.
> Fui por something. Fui por el pan.
> 
> Fui por el pan.



No es incorrecto. Así hablan los españoles, lo he escuchado cientos de veces.


----------



## fernanduz

madafe said:


> No es incorrecto. Así hablan los españoles, lo he escuchado cientos de veces.



Porque así hablen los ibéricos, no quiere decir que sea correcto. 
Saludos.


----------



## madafe

fernanduz said:


> Porque así hablen los ibéricos, no quiere decir que sea correcto.
> Saludos.



Los españoles podrían decir exactamente lo mismo de nosotros.


----------



## fernanduz

madafe said:


> Los españoles podrían decir exactamente lo mismo de nosotros.



Nosotros no mezclamos prepositions de esa manera.


----------



## Julvenzor

Este tema está discutiéndose simultáneamente también en el siguiente hilo. Parece que hoy se ha despertado un interés especial.

Fernanduz, no busco ofender, pero... ¿por qué en casi todas sus respuestas mezcla español e inglés en la misma frase? Aparte de ser incorrecto, no es agradable a la vista. El foro exigue respeto por las normas lingüísticas tanto en uno como en otro idioma.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## fernanduz

Julvenzor said:


> Este tema está discutiéndose simultáneamente también en el siguiente hilo. Parece que hoy se ha despertado un interés especial.
> 
> Fernanduz, no busco ofender, pero... ¿por qué en casi todas sus respuestas mezcla español e inglés en la misma frase? Aparte de ser incorrecto, no es agradable a la vista. El foro exigue respeto por las normas lingüísticas tanto en uno como en otro idioma.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.



Lo que me puede ofender es el silencio, pero no las correcciones genuinas.
Acaso mezclar "... a por..." no es gramaticalmente incorrecto?


----------



## Julvenzor

fernanduz said:


> Lo que me puede ofender es el silencio, pero no las correcciones genuinas.
> Acaso mezclar "... a por..." no es gramaticalmente incorrecto?




La RAE lo considera tan gramaticalmente correcto como "de entre", "para con" y las restantes locuciones preposicionales. ¿Qué motivo hay para censurarla (como sí lo está "*_en base a_*")? Eso es lo que se discute.

Un saludo.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Para aquel que le interese, la RAE respondiendo a esta cuestión. Enlace.
Saludos


----------



## fernanduz

En la vida real descartamos lo que es innecesario, lo que no sirve. 

Si podemos decir "voy por X", no se justifica agregar nada más, y menos aún si choca con las reglas generales del idioma.

Nada cambia, creo yo, diciendo "voy a por X". Aún sin tener en cuenta lo absurdo que suena, lo censurable es la inutilidad de lo que estáis agregando.


----------



## donbill

Amigo fernanduz, creo que te conviene leer el enlace que nos sugiere el canario en #12. Verás que hay situaciones en las que la partícula 'a' aclara el mensaje.


----------



## JennyTW

Muy buen enlace. ¿Fernanduz, acaso no decís "de por vida" en tu zona?" Lo que sí he aprendido en los foros es que lo que a mí me puede sonar fatal en inglés o en español, a otro nativo en otro lugar del mundo le puede sonar perfectamente bien.


----------



## fernanduz

JennyTW said:


> Muy buen enlace. ¿Fernanduz, acaso no decís "de por vida" en tu zona?" Lo que sí he aprendido en los foros es que lo que a mí me puede sonar fatal en inglés o en español, a otro nativo en otro lugar del mundo le puede sonar perfectamente bien.



"De por vida" significa "para toda la vida". Si a esta frase le quitáramos alguna de las dos preposiciones ("de" o "por") ya no significaría "para toda la vida".
Good nights!


----------



## JennyTW

fernanduz said:


> "De por vida" significa "para toda la vida". Si a esta frase le quitáramos alguna de las dos preposiciones ("de" o "por") ya no significaría "para toda la vida".
> Good nights!



No, es que como dijiste que vosotros no mezcláis preposiciones de esa manera...


----------



## fernanduz

JennyTW said:


> No, es que como dijiste que vosotros no mezcláis preposiciones de esa manera...



"De esa manera", entiéndase (como ya lo dije antes) "innecesariamente". 

En "de por vida", nada sobra.
En "voy a por X", está sobrando "a".

En fin, hay vicios arraigados del lenguaje en todos los países, y vosotros no sois la excepción.


----------



## JennyTW

fernanduz said:


> "De esa manera", entiéndase (como ya lo dije antes) "innecesariamente".
> 
> En "de por vida", nada sobra.
> En "voy a por X", está sobrando "a".
> 
> En fin, hay vicios arraigados del lenguaje en todos los países, y vosotros no sois la excepción.


Pero para nosotros no sobra porque "voy a por ti" expresa algo totalmente distinto a "voy por ti".


----------



## fernanduz

JennyTW said:


> Pero para nosotros no sobra porque "voy a por ti" expresa algo totalmente distinto a "voy por ti".



Tú lo has dicho ("para nosotros"). Y no dudo acerca de la importancia que debe tener lo que hablan 100 millones de personas. Pero tal parece que suena bastante mal en el resto del mundo.
Y cuál es esa diferencia?


----------



## JennyTW

fernanduz said:


> Tú lo has dicho ("para nosotros"). Y no dudo acerca de la importancia que debe tener lo que hablan 100 millones de personas. Pero tal parece que suena bastante mal en el resto del mundo.
> Y cuál es esa diferencia?



¿No has leído el enlace en #12? Allí lo explica muy bien. 
Buenas noches.


----------



## Botitas36

La "a" podría ser parte de la prosodia española, así de simple. Después empezarás a decir que sus intonaciones suenan bastante mal en el resto del mundo, también.

Y que quede claro, he oído a bastantes colombianos, argentinos o mexicanos decir que el español ibérico suena áspero y grosero--aunque la frase sea la misma. Todos tenemos nuestras impresiones de las maneras en que las personas hablan; pero son eso, impresiones.


----------



## JennyTW

Pues sí. 
Una última pregunta, Fernanduz. Sí vosotros decís "por nueve meses", ¿qué es lo que aporta "de" en "de por vida"? ¿No sobra también?


----------



## Botitas36

Por acaso os sirva un poco de documentación académica, aquí la tenéis.

RAE ir a por agua o ir por agua

Quería destacar que, además de no ser _incorrecto_, el uso de "a por" puede resolver problemas de ambigüedad:

Por otra parte, el uso de ambas preposiciones, frente al empleo aislado de _por, _*resuelve en muchos casos problemas de ambigüedad [énfasis mío]*; así, la oración _Voy por mi hijo_ puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’, ‘voy en lugar de mi hijo’, ‘voy en favor o por el bien de mi hijo’ o ‘voy porque me lo ha pedido mi hijo’; mientras que la oración _Voy a por mi hijo_ solo puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’.




- See more at: http://www.rae.es/consultas/ir-por-agua-o-ir-por-agua#sthash.G4lxJdFj.dpuf


----------



## chamyto

Si la RAE admite ambas opciones, no tiene ningún sentido   decir que _fui a por pan _es incorrecto. Pese a quien pese es lo que se dice por aquí (cuna del castellano, por cierto) .

Para mí el uso de "por" entraña ambigüedad. Ese link de la RAE lo deja bien claro. Saludos.


----------



## fernanduz

Gracias, botitas36, claro que nos sirve.
JennyTW, ya lo dije: si le sacás una letra a "de por vida", ya deja de significar "durante el resto de la vida".


----------



## fernanduz

chamyto said:


> Si la RAE admite ambas opciones, no tiene ningún sentido  de decir que _fui a por pan _es incorrecto. Pese a quien pese es lo que se dice por aquí (cuna del castellano, por cierto) .
> 
> Para mí el uso de "por" entraña ambigüedad. Ese link de la RAE lo deja bien claro. Saludos.



No os persigáis. A nadie le pesa que España sea cuna del castellano.
Saluditos.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Como veo que no es suficiente la opinión de una institución como la RAE aquí dejo el enlace de un ensayo escrito por Francisco Gómez Ortín ( enlace ), doctor, investigador y escritor. Si aún así sigue sin ser suficiente desisto de intentarlo más por que no soy muy amigo de las causas perdidas.

Aquí dejo un pequeño extracto del ensayo:
"Emilio LORENZO, académico: "Hay quienes todavía, *apoyados en un juicio anónimo de la Gramática de 1874* (RAE), que califica de "solecismo" -¿por qué?- el uso de la locución "a por", lo consideran "incorrecto", contra el parecer de *Azorín*, *Unamuno*, *Valle-Inclán*, *Casares*, *Benavente*, *Torrente*, *Seco*, *etc*., hoy practicado de manera general en España, v. gr. en título de editorial de ABC (10-7-1995); o el titular a toda plana de Diario-16 (25-7-1995), "¡A por la sexta!". ¿Es más "correcto" "ir por la escalera", que "ir a por la escalera"? Eso creen, pero es ambiguo, por tanto, equívoco" ("Lo correcto y lo incorrecto", en tercera  de ABC (8-VIII-1995).
"Aquellas preposiciones tradicionales excesivamente cargadas de funciones             -pensamos principalmente en de, en, por- se ven relevadas a menudo por nuevas formaciones que evitan ambigüedades y prestan más riqueza y expresividad al idioma: vine por ti es equívoco, pero no lo son vine a causa de ti (o por tu causa), ni vine a por ti (vine a buscarte)" (El español de hoy, lengua en ebullición. Madrid, Gredos, 1971,  50-51)."

Saludos

P.D. Resulta especialmente relevante la diferencia de cantidad y calidad entre el apartado _IV. Detractores_ y el _V. Usuarios y defensores._


----------



## _SantiWR_

SevenDays said:


> "Fui a por pan" is used in Spain, but in the Spanish spoken in the Americas, this sounds very odd; what's used is "fui por pan". The meaning is the same; but, if you are in Spain, go ahead and use "fui a por pan;" elsewhere, use "fui por pan."
> Cheers



Just to point out that _voy por pan_ is also used in Spain, so you can use it pretty much everywhere. It's the "a por" thing that will rise a few eyebrows outside Spain.


----------



## JennyTW

So just before a sports match, when the team are getting ready, their usual war cry of "¡Chicos, a por ellos!"wouldn't be quite the same if they said "¡Chicos, por ellos!


----------



## blasita

Hello. 





student5 said:


> Please could someone explain the difference between _fui a por pan_ and _fui por pan?_


No difference at all. _Ir por algo_ and _ir a por algo_ are correct. Both are used in Spain. Regional differences apply.

Just a summary.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Si acaso, dependiendo del contexto, la diferencia entre una estructura y otra es que* verbo  + por* puede dar lugar a equívocos mientras que *verbo + a por* no, pero las dos formas son correctas. El ejemplo de Francisco G. O. es muy bueno para resaltar ese matiz. Aquí pego el ejemplo: 
“-Remigia, *sube* a la terraza *por* la escalera.
 –No va a ser por el ascensor, que no hay ¡en una casa de cinco pisos!
 –Lo que te digo es que subas y te bajes la escalera de aluminio; que hay que poner en la alcoba la pera, que se ha fundido.
 –Pues, ya podía la señora hablar en cristiano. Porque, vamos, una será muy burra (hablando conmigo sola), pero si usté me dice, *sube a por* la escalera, servidora lo habría entendido al momento, y nos ahorrábamos esta repalandoria. ¡No te amola!
 – (Doña Cirila, haciendo mutis) ¡Vaya una criada soleta y respondona; pero tiene más razón que un santo!"

Saludos


----------



## micafe

No veo motivo para una discusión aquí. Tenemos que aceptar que en todos los países hay términos que no son usados en los otros y aunque nos suenen extraños al oído, no quiere decir que sean errados. Me parece que entre los países latinoamericanos nos respetamos mucho los diferentes dialectos, por así llamarlos porque no encuentro en el momento una palabra mejor. Entonces no es hora de ponernos a discutir con los españoles por un término que han dicho allá desde siempre... es su forma de decirlo y hay que respetarlo. 

Por favor, sigámonos respetando que el respeto es una de las cosas maravillosas que tiene este foro comparado con otros donde yo he estado. 

Todos somos hermanos, así que un abrazo para todos.


----------



## chamyto

micafe said:


> No veo motivo para una discusión aquí. Tenemos que aceptar que en todos los países hay términos que no son usados en los otros y aunque nos suenen extraños al oído, no quiere decir que sean errados. Me parece que entre los países latinoamericanos nos respetamos mucho los diferentes dialectos, por así llamarlos porque no encuentro en el momento una palabra mejor. Entonces no es hora de ponernos a discutir con los españoles por un término que han dicho allá desde siempre... es su forma de decirlo y hay que respetarlo.
> 
> Por favor, sigámonos respetando que el respeto es una de las cosas maravillosas que tiene este foro comparado con otros donde yo he estado.
> 
> Todos somos hermanos, así que un abrazo para todos.



Yo no lo hubiera dicho mejor.


----------



## micafe

chamyto said:


> Yo no lo hubiera dicho mejor.



 Gracias Chamyto...


----------



## student5

Muchas gracias a todos, el enlace de Elcanario ha aclarado mucho el problema.


----------



## blasita

student5 said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, el enlace de Elcanario ha aclarado mucho el problema.


De acuerdo. El artículo al que nos ha referido Elcanario es muy interesante y ofrece buenos ejemplos. El enlace de "_ir por agua_ o _ir a por agua_" de la RAE deja muy claro el tema de la corrección de _ir a por algo_ y, también, las diferencias regionales existentes. La verdad es que yo no veo ni he visto que haya ningún problema.


----------

